# Tivo Remote Weirdness with Vizio TV



## millerscd (Jan 19, 2021)

I've only had my Tivo 4k Stream for about a month and it worked fine on my previous Sharp TV. I just purchased a 50 inch Vizio to replace the smaller Sharp. When I check the Remote Settings, it incorrectly says that my TV is a Sony. After a rescan, it correctly displays Vizio and the remote works perfectly. 

After several hours, the remote eventually stops working. When I go back into the Remote Settings, it has reverted back to saying my TV is a Sony and I have to rescan, etc. I have repeated these steps every day and it always produces the same result. I've even set the remote settings back to the factory default. 

Anyone know how to fix this permanently?


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

millerscd said:


> I've only had my Tivo 4k Stream for about a month and it worked fine on my previous Sharp TV. I just purchased a 50 inch Vizio to replace the smaller Sharp. When I check the Remote Settings, it incorrectly says that my TV is a Sony. After a rescan, it correctly displays Vizio and the remote works perfectly.
> 
> After several hours, the remote eventually stops working. When I go back into the Remote Settings, it has reverted back to saying my TV is a Sony and I have to rescan, etc. I have repeated these steps every day and it always produces the same result. I've even set the remote settings back to the factory default.
> 
> Anyone know how to fix this permanently?


Go to Settings -> Remotes & Accessories -> Tivo Remote -> Reset Remote Control 
Then Change TV Setup


----------



## millerscd (Jan 19, 2021)

Yes, I already tried that. It correctly displays Vizio but after some time, it will change to Sony. Also, I have never owned a Sony TV so I'm not sure why it always defaults to Sony.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

millerscd said:


> Yes, I already tried that. It correctly displays Vizio but after some time, it will change to Sony. Also, I have never owned a Sony TV so I'm not sure why it always defaults to Sony.


Have you tried unpairing then pairing it back?


----------



## HairBear (Jan 20, 2021)

I am experiencing the same issue. Originally, the remote was setup with a 39" Insignia FireTV without noticeable issue. I then moved it onto a different TV(19" Insignia). After turning off the TV with the power button on the remote, I also use the same button to turn it back on. Shortly after it boots the volume quits working and the power button fails. The settings show the remote is set for w box technologies. I do a rescan, it finds my TV and corrects the issue until i power it off again. Annoying... unpair/repair, reset, etc. I haven't tried putting it back on the original TV though. I'll try that next chance I get.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

HairBear said:


> I am experiencing the same issue. Originally, the remote was setup with a 39" Insignia FireTV without noticeable issue. I then moved it onto a different TV(19" Insignia). After turning off the TV with the power button on the remote, I also use the same button to turn it back on. Shortly after it boots the volume quits working and the power button fails. The settings show the remote is set for w box technologies. I do a rescan, it finds my TV and corrects the issue until i power it off again. Annoying... unpair/repair, reset, etc. I haven't tried putting it back on the original TV though. I'll try that next chance I get.


The TiVo remote tends to freak out when you move the TiVo stream to another tv. I think the proper way to do the transition is to reset and unpair from the old tv first then set it up again on the new tv. What fixed it for me was resetting then oddly enough I replaced the batteries for new ones and that seemed to finally fix my remote issues


----------

